# permission to use "ty"



## Brian P

How does one ask for permission to address a person in the familiar form in Polish?  Would it be simply, _mogę mówić “ty”?_


----------



## mcibor

Brian P said:


> How does one ask for permission to address a person in the familiar form in Polish?  Would it be simply, _mogę mówić “ty”?_



Nope, that's not correct.

Either always speak in the informal tone, or ask:

Możemy przejść na "ty"? - Can we change to informal - it's a formal question

Mogę Ci mówić na "ty"? - Can I talk to you informally - it's an informal question.

Or you can propose:
Przejdźmy lepiej na "ty". - Let's change to informal.

Correct me, if I'm wrong
Michał


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

I would say: "czy możemy sobie mówić po imieniu?" (can we address each other by our first names?)
or simply: "przejdźmy na ty" (let's switch into "ty")
in these two cases you not only ask for permission but also give the same permission to your interlocutor.
Of course, your suggestion is fully understandable


----------



## Brian P

Dziękuję barzo miły kolegi!


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

To tell you the truth, I am rather "miła koleżanka" 
You're welcome


----------



## Thomas1

Cognitivist-to-become said:


> I would say: "czy możemy sobie mówić po imieniu?" (can we address each other by our first names?)
> [...]


I like this suggestion. 
As my proposal I offer:
_Może moglibyśmy sobie mówić po imieniu?_
Perhaps, we could call each other by name?

Thomas


----------



## mcibor

Brian P said:


> Dziękuję barzo miły kolegi!



Dziękuję bar*d*zo miły koleg*o*! (kolega nominative -> kolego vocative)
or
Dziękuję bardzo miłemu koledze (in dative)

For ladies:
Dziękuję bar*d*zo miła koleżanko! (kolega nominative -> kolego vocative)
 or
 Dziękuję bardzo miłej koleżance (in dative)


----------



## Brian P

By _Dziękuję bardzo miły kolegi!_ I wanted to say "Thank you dear friend*s*" in the plural.  So what is the second person plural vocative in this phrase?

Wasz polski język napewno mnie zabi!

Brian


----------



## Thomas1

Brian P said:


> By _Dziękuję bardzo miły kolegi!_ I wanted to say "Thank you dear friend*s*" in the plural. So what is the second person plural vocative in this phrase?
> 
> Wasz polski język napewno mnie zabi!
> 
> Brian


Hello Brian,

In this case it would be: 
_Dziękuję Wam drodzy koledzy._
You can use it to males as well as to a mixed company. 

In case you addressed that to a female bunch it would be:
_Dziękuję Wam drogie koleżanki._


Tom

PS: there's also a mistake in your last sentence of your last post, what did you try to say by _zabi_?


----------



## Brian P

I wanted to say, "Your Polish language really kills me!" My Polish dictionary shows "to kill" as _zabić_


----------



## Thomas1

Brian P said:


> I wanted to say, "Your Polish language really kills me!" My Polish dictionary shows "to kill" as _zabić_


Yeah, this is a translation of _to kill_. _Napewno _would rather be used in the meaning of _surely_. In this context I would go for:
_Wasz polski język naprawdę mnie dobija!_

_Zabija _and _dobija _have common stem, but they have different meanings, I can see your problems here. 



Tom


----------



## Brian P

Dziękuję bardzo miły kolego, Tomie/Tomaszkie/Tomasie!

I'm going to the Italian and Spanish forums before I lose my mind!


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Brian P said:


> I wanted to say, "Your Polish language really kills me!" My Polish dictionary shows "to kill" as _zabić_


Then it's: "_zabije_".

Because zabić is actually za- (prefix) + bić, and all monosyllabic verbs ending with -ić, -yć, -uć are conjugated in the present (/future) tense with the following endings: -ję, -jesz, -je, -jemy, -jecie, -ją.

"Wasz język mnie zabije" would rather mean "your language _will_ kill me", perhaps?


----------



## Thomas1

Lady Albicocca said:


> Then it's: "_zabije_".





Lady Albicocca said:


> Because zabić is actually za- (prefix) + bić, and all monosyllabic verbs ending with -ić, -yć, -uć are conjugated in the present (/future) tense with the following endings: -ję, -jesz, -je, -jemy, -jecie, -ją.
> 
> "Wasz język mnie zabije" would rather mean "your language _will_ kill me", perhaps?


Right you are Lady Albicocca. 

One thing I'd question is that the desinences you gave are only for the future tense of the prefixed verbs (e.g. zabijać, dobijać), you are right about the monosyllabic ones. If you want to use them in the present, the following paradigm applies:
_-am_
_-asz_
_-a_
_-amy_
_-acie_
_-ają_
So the present tense of _kuć_:
_kuję_
_kujesz_
_kuje_
_kujemy_
_kujecie_
_kują_
You can use it with a future meaning, but if you want to stress futurity the version with the auxiliary is better.
The present tense of prefix + _kuć_ is:
_wkuwam_
_wkuwasz_
_wkuwa_
_wkuwamy_
_wkuwacie_
_wkuwają_

If you use the paradigm you gave then you change the tense for the future.

Bear in mind that there are also morphophonemic changes within some verbs.

Welcome to the forums, btw. 

Tom


PS: Brian, I hope I didn't discouraged you to learn Polish.  Just, imagine we (as the speakers of Slavic languages) have hard times with getting to grips with the phrasal verbs you use.


----------



## Brian P

Thomas1 said:


> PS: Brian, I hope I didn't discouraged you to from learning Polish.  Just, imagine we (as the speakers of Slavic languages) have hard times with getting to grips with the phrasal verbs you use.


 
A few small corrections, Tom.

Zawsze twoj kolega,

Brian


----------

